# Entering and 'exiting'



## ThomasK

Ik vraag me af welke vormen/ vertalingen mogelijk zijn en welke ik aan gevorderde studenten zou aanleren. Ik dacht even na over mogelijkheden, maar welke zijn voor jullie aanvaardbaar, pardon, vooral "norm-aal", Standaardnederlands?

(enter)
(1a)_ Hij komt          het huis *binnen* 
(1b) Hij gaat           binnen in het huis _
(1c)  _                     het huis *in                                      *
(1d)                       ?in het huis_
(1e)                       (naar) binnen   [zelfde betekenis? Vermoedelijk wel als context duidelijk is]
(1f)  hij *binnenkomt ;-)       [een prefixloos verbum bestaat hier niet, denk ik]
...

(exit, leave)_ 
(2a) hij gaat           het huis weer uit
(2b) hij gaat           ???*buiten* uit het huis
(2c) hij gaat           het huis uit   
(2d) hij gaat           ?uit het huis 
(2d')hij gaat           ?uit het huis *weg* 
(2e) hij gaat           (naar) *buiten* (*uit)
(2f) hij verlaat        het huis
...
_
Nieuwer volgens mij _(heel vreemd door die "weg bij", maar het is best oké voor mij):
(2d") hij gaat _weg   bij haar

De meeste van de onaanvechtbare zou ik eventueel op niveau B2 vermelden, maar voor lagere niveaus???

Op ANS vond ik hier niets over, wel bij Bart Capelle, maar het gaat niet over binnenkomen en buitengaan.


----------



## eno2

Een instinctieve reactie:

(enter)
(1a)_ Hij komt          het huis *binnen*
Ik zou hier ook IN gebruiken 
(1b) Hij gaat           binnen in het huis _
(1c)  _                     het huis *in                                      *
(1d)                       ?in het huis_
(1e)                       (naar) binnen   [zelfde betekenis? Vermoedelijk wel als context duidelijk is]
(1f)  hij *binnenkomt ;-)     

...

(exit, leave)_ 
(2a) hij gaat           het huis weer uit
(2b) hij gaat           ???*buiten* uit het huis
(2c) hij gaat           het huis uit   
(2d) hij gaat           ?uit het huis 
(2d')hij gaat           ?uit het huis *weg*  
(2e) hij gaat           (naar) *buiten* (*uit)
(2f) hij verlaat        het huis
...
_
Nieuwer volgens mij _(heel vreemd door die "weg bij", maar het is best oké voor mij):
(2d") hij gaat _weg   bij haar


----------



## ThomasK

(1b) voor jou onaanvaardbaar dus? En (1b) ... in het huis binnen? Is dat niet oké?


----------



## eno2

Met  bedoel ik niet "onaanvaardbaar" maar "niet zo goed". Of "klinkt slecht". Eigenlijk omdat "in" en "binnen" dubbel op is.

Hij gaat het huis in. Hij gaat het huis binnen.


----------



## bibibiben

Het is wel opmerkelijk dat als _het huis _niet genoemd wordt, _naar_ wordt toegevoegd:
Hij gaat naar binnen.
Hij kwam (naar) binnen.

Stijf en formeel aandoend, maar toch wel het vermelden waard:
Hij betrad het huis.

En ook:
Hij trad binnen.

_Binnen_ kan wel _in _versterken, maar ik hoor mezelf eerder dit zeggen:
Hij kwam binnen in het huis.

En niet echt graag dit:
Hij gaat binnen in het huis.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> dubbel op


Dubbelop


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> Het is wel opmerkelijk dat als _het huis _niet genoemd wordt, _naar_ wordt toegevoegd:
> Hij gaat naar binnen.
> Hij kwam (naar) binnen.
> 
> Stijf en formeel aandoend, maar toch wel het vermelden waard:
> Hij betrad het huis.
> 
> En ook:
> Hij trad binnen.
> 
> _Binnen_ kan wel _in _versterken, maar ik hoor mezelf eerder dit zeggen:
> Hij kwam binnen in het huis.
> 
> En niet echt graag dit:
> Hij gaat binnen in het huis.


Ja, _binnentreden_ ontging me toen ik de lijst opmaakte. Wel vreemd, dat onderscheid  "kwam binnen in" vs. "gaat binnen in". Ik kan iets vermoeden, maar eerder te wijten aan de tijd dan aan het werkwoord, zou ik denken....


----------

